
Bend Over Shareholders, Here Comes The Dilution - dell9000
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/new-york-times-nyt-bend-over-shareholders-here-comes-the-dilution
======
graemep
Why does anyone care about Blodget's opinions given his track record?

He has been barred from the securities industry:
<http://www.sec.gov/news/press/2003-56.htm>

and, comes up with a lot of bad analysis:

<http://moneyterms.co.uk/blog/200805-blodget-incentives>

Apparently, people will listen if you are well known: it does not matter what
you are well known for.

------
jhancock
based on the NYT's inability to print solid reports on what's really going on
in the world over the last decade, I would say their share price reflects
their value.

